# fresh water tnak diagram



## froggy372 (May 13, 2015)

Hi My name is Greg and im new here, just got a 29' 5th wheel and it has no fresh water holding tank and im looking for a plumbing diagram to install a new tank i just bought.


----------



## C Nash (May 13, 2015)

Welcome to the forum froggy.  I doubt you will find a plumbing diagram for the rv.  What make is it?  Did it have holding tanks?  May be one that was built for storm victems but didnt know they did the 5th wheels.  Best thing to do IMO is try contacting Mfg or finding anothe same make and looking at the tank.  My be hard to see because of under cover.  A local tech may be able to help


----------



## akjimny (May 17, 2015)

I'm confused too, Chelse.  I never heard of an RV with no fresh water tank.  Froggy - we need more clues.


----------

